# Dhoni kissed publicly by a female fan



## eagle_y2j (May 6, 2007)

*Indian cricketer M.S. Dhoni was Sunday hugged and kissed publicly by a frenzied female fan in the Eden Gardens here on the last day of the five-day conditioning camp ahead of the Bangladesh tour.*

Haseena Nasreeb Shiuli of Berhampore in Murshidabad along with friend Sweety had been almost camping in Eden Gardens since May 2 to cheer the Indian players.

Shiuli, a die-hard Dhoni fan and a first year student of Berhampore College, hugged and kissed Dhoni as he came down from the team bus to oblige for an autograph. The team was leaving in the bus after the morning practice session.

She had been cheering for Dhoni with a poster emblazoned 'I love you' for the past few days.

The girl broke into tears and went hysteric screaming 'Dhoni', 'Dhoni' as she was whisked away by the security men.

'I had come to see only Dhoni from Berhampore (about 250 km from Kolkata),' she said breaking down in tears.

'It is the most memorable day of my life. Dhoni advised me to go away because of the cops and said he is there for me,' Shiuli said as she kept waving at the team bus.

Source 

Maze hain yaar in cricket players ke


----------



## Sykora (May 6, 2007)

Whoop-de-do. Now that that's done, we can get on with our little lives. Next thread.


----------



## prateek_san (May 6, 2007)

yuk.......wat a stupid news update......


----------



## praka123 (May 6, 2007)

^^  Yep,right


----------



## amitava82 (May 6, 2007)

so shall we hang both? stupid jobless media people..


----------



## rakeshishere (May 6, 2007)

Can I really get a pic of this? ...LOL


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 6, 2007)

What is next?.


----------



## eggman (May 6, 2007)

Ducks banao to chumma
Century banao to bhi chumma

Aur hum itna mehnat karte hai, fir bhi no chumma


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (May 6, 2007)

do we really need these news "bits" in a tech forum like ours ??


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 6, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> Ducks banao to chumma
> Century banao to bhi chumma
> 
> Aur hum itna mehnat karte hai, fir bhi no chumma


funny


----------



## Gigacore (May 6, 2007)

Love is in the bat ;D


----------



## gxsaurav (May 6, 2007)

> Love is in the bat ;D



ROFL


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 6, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> Ducks banao to chumma
> Century banao to bhi chumma
> 
> Aur hum itna mehnat karte hai, fir bhi no chumma



Are yaar. Yeh cricket cheez hii aisi hai.
Cricketer kha kha ke mote ho rahe hain or phir bhi ladkiyaan inki deewani hain.

Wo time kab aayega jab ladkiyaan geeks ke peeche bhagengi...


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 6, 2007)

CINTEL ENTRINO said:
			
		

> do we really need these news "bits" in a tech forum like ours ??



I thought it was Random news section (Non-technology news that I felt  members should know about.)


----------



## Apollo (May 6, 2007)

Did you know Marlon Brando kissed Larry King on his show? I didn't either. Who gives a damn!


----------



## mkmkmk (May 6, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> Ducks banao to chumma
> Century banao to bhi chumma
> 
> Aur hum itna mehnat karte hai, fir bhi no chumma




lollol


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 6, 2007)

effigies won't be burnt of the gal n dhoni? won't dhoni get an arrest warrant, or will the girl get one?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 6, 2007)

Did you guyess seen the Size of the Girl  i never want that kiss even at my Wildest Dream


----------



## fun2sh (May 6, 2007)

the true fact is that if no wud hav bothered abt this stupid news then no1 wud had made a reply. so we all first see then we tel ITS WEIRD. why to see if we feel its really weird


----------



## prateek_san (May 6, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Are yaar. Yeh cricket cheez hii aisi hai.
> Cricketer kha kha ke mote ho rahe hain or phir bhi ladkiyaan inki deewani hain.
> 
> Wo time kab aayega jab ladkiyaan geeks ke peeche bhagengi...



main bhi yahin soonchta hoon yaar


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 6, 2007)

@Choto Cheeta.....how did ya see da gal? u were at eden too?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 6, 2007)

here is the Picture  see how FAT she is 

*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/India/...hendra_Singh_Dhoni/rssarticleshow/2008563.cms

the one who is crying


----------



## Gigacore (May 6, 2007)

Milk + Six = Kiss


----------



## gxsaurav (May 6, 2007)

Woha.....good thing security took her out else dhoni to pichak gaya hota.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 6, 2007)

so now whats the fuss about, who kisses whom who is bothered


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 6, 2007)

shri75 said:
			
		

> so now whats the fuss about, who kisses whom who is bothered



its not just a simple chumaa type news ! one fan was such a crazy that she breached security and hugged + kissed his dream men (who is a flop star nowdays)


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 6, 2007)

(who is a flop star nowdays)[/quote]


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 6, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Woha.....good thing security took her out else dhoni to pichak gaya hota.



yeah... it took 4/5 security personals... they tried the girl 1st but failed so they pulled dhoni out


----------



## kirangp (May 7, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> yeah... it took 4/5 security personals... they tried the girl 1st but failed so they pulled dhoni out



Now that is real funny....hahaha


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 7, 2007)

kirangp said:
			
		

> Now that is real funny....hahaha



Fevicol ka jor tha.. chipak geya tha


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 7, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> here is the Picture  see how FAT she is
> 
> *timesofindia.indiatimes.com/India/Fan_breaches_security_hugs_Mahendra_Singh_Dhoni/rssarticleshow/2008563.cms
> 
> the one who is crying



I dont see any pics?.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 7, 2007)

oopss.. picture removed  will post again as i find any


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (May 7, 2007)

that girl is fatty  moti hai yaar


----------



## i_am_crack (May 7, 2007)

Fokat ka Kiss...Slim ho ya Dummy....area Kiss mila Mummy.....


----------



## rakeshishere (May 7, 2007)

Damn I missd the Photo!!!..After so nice description abt the pic I feel i shud have seen it


----------



## apoorv.sharma (May 8, 2007)

@author of the thread:
location: inside her heart!!?!...dude, u need to get outta there!..arent u like chokin in there!?...must admit..gets sick after a while wid all the "blood flowin around"...hehehe..


----------



## blueshift (May 8, 2007)

Show me the pics.
I think they were showing this on StarSports News...but i just missed by few seconds.


----------



## mneo (May 8, 2007)

Richard Gere got a case registered  against him 
Why dont they register some case against that girl 


Wanna know why  coz we are living in a country thats been made up by a bunch of A**ho*** thats SAD  but  true.


----------



## dissel (May 8, 2007)

Sunday 6th Evening STAR Ananda call that girl (Sewely & her friend another girl came from Baharampur) in their news room and take a long interview / Phone in.

Do you ppl missed that program too ?


----------



## dissel (May 10, 2007)

*img371.imageshack.us/img371/4741/10siulicn7.jpg

For those who miss the pic/news.

Source


----------



## esumitkumar (May 10, 2007)

right said...richard gere is being summoned by court for public kissing...why not this gal being summmoned ???????????

isey hee kehte hai ......100 main se 99 baemaannn...fir bhi mera bharat MAHAAN


----------



## rakeshishere (May 10, 2007)

dissel said:
			
		

> *img371.imageshack.us/img371/4741/10siulicn7.jpg
> 
> For those who miss the pic/news.
> 
> Source



LOL @ esumitkumar

When i saw the pic First Time... I was like.. "HOLY Mother Of God...That Biggg..fat women Kissd Dhoni" ...It shud be FRONT or BACK and not the other way around.._thnx for the pic_


----------



## rajivnedungadi (May 11, 2007)

because of the kiss or the hug, dhoni made more than 90 runs....


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 11, 2007)

Another way of getting cheap publicity


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 11, 2007)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> Another way of getting cheap publicity



who dhoni or tat gal


----------



## freebird (May 11, 2007)

^Dhoni


----------

